# Suche Freeride-/Downhillstrecke in der nähe von Lahr



## Thomas.sk8 (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neuer Besitzer eines Canyon Torque FRX und fahre damit in Parks und ein bisschen downhill in der Eifel. 
Jetzt muss ich ab September für ein knappes Jahr nach Lahr zur Meisterschule.
Da es ja im Schwarzwald ziemlich bergig ist gibts bestimmt in der nähe von Lahr ein paar geeignete Trails.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar Infos bekomme wo ich denn da unten mein Bike mal richtig ausreizen kann.

Danke schonmal im Voraus...

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Grosser1609 (9. August 2011)

Nähe ist relativ....
Todtnau, LacBlanc, Bad Wildbad, Albstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas.sk8 (9. August 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich daran es vllt. mit dem Bike zu erreichen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (9. August 2011)

schau dich mal in wallburg oberhalb des brudergartens um ! Oder am langenhardt ! Diverse trails gibts auch am rebmesserstein einfach zum pipellistein hoch und dann richtung geroldseck ! Da waren früher sehr viele , leider nur kurze trails , die sich aber mit etwas ortskenntniss zusammenfügen lassen !


----------



## Grosser1609 (10. August 2011)

Freeride- und Downhillstrecken findest du in den o.g. Bikeparks. Die Schwarzwälder Singletrails sind für ein Park-Bike wie das Tork FRX (IMO) weniger geeignet.


----------



## RANDOM-PHOTOGRAPHY (16. August 2011)

Wenn Du in Albstadt mal 5 Runden für umsonst fahren will, kauf Dir einfach ein RANDOM4 im onlineshop (random-photography.com) und Du bekommst 5 Freifahrten GRATIS dazu.- wenn das ma nich lässig is! Es lohnt sich - war selber schon dort!

Sicher auch gut für Einsteiger und mit dem Canyon gut zu bewältigen! 
Ride on bro´


----------



## Thomas.sk8 (16. August 2011)

Wäre ein super deal...!!! Wie lange läuft das Angebot noch?


----------



## Cleric (5. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob du noch suchst, aber früher gabs ne ganz nette Abfahrt vom Langenhardt.

Einfach hinter der AKAD über die Straße oder im Rückhaltebecken Höhe Reichenbach über Schotterwege rauf auf den Langenhardt, dann Richtung Stadtranderholung/Gasthof ?Eiche?.
Wenn du dann auf dem Parkplatz der Stadtranderholung stehst rechter Hand um das Gelände herum, dem Weg folgen.
Die erste Abbiegung im Wald links abbiegen, dem Weg folgst du dann, bis auf der rechten Seite breite Traktorspuren im Boden sind - dort liegt der Einstieg zum Trail.

Den Rest findest du auf dem Trail direkt heraus, er ist fast zu 100% einsehbar und der technische Anspruch moderat. Aber wenn du da richtig holzt kann das sehr viel Spaß machen.

Regelmäßig konnte man dort früher auch Northshores finden die von den Locals gebaut wurden.

Alles in allem ein cooler Spot, für eine "Runde" rauf und runter ohne Shuttle musst du maximal 1-1 1/2 Stunden einplanen.

Solltest du bei deinen Ausfahrten den Trail nicht direkt finden, einfach bei Zweirrad Knoderer anrufen, der Jr. dort (Markus heißt er glaub ich) war dort früher regelmäßig und zeigt es dir vll.

Kannst ja mal Feedback posten, wenn du das Eck probiert hast.


----------



## xb39 (5. Februar 2012)

Cleric schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du noch suchst, aber früher gabs ne ganz nette Abfahrt vom Langenhardt.
> 
> Einfach hinter der AKAD über die Straße oder im Rückhaltebecken Höhe Reichenbach über Schotterwege rauf auf den Langenhardt, dann Richtung Stadtranderholung/Gasthof ?Eiche?.
> Wenn du dann auf dem Parkplatz der Stadtranderholung stehst rechter Hand um das Gelände herum, dem Weg folgen.
> ...



Hi,
Du meinst aber nicht den Jägerpfad Richtung Reichenbach bzw. den Jägerweg Richtung Seelbach??? 
Gruss
xb39


----------



## Lahr-Biker (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,

also wir sind ne junge Truppe aus Lahr sind sehr aktive was den Downhill und Enduro bereich angeht! Wettkämpfe etc.

Es gibt eine Strecken.



gruß


----------

